# European Sharpening Olympics



## bieniek (Jun 22, 2011)

:lol2:

Hey all you Europeans out there I asked Maxim already aboout the idea and we both think it would be lots of fun to do something like european users get-together plus maybe some sharpening contest?? 
More than competition i would see it as best way to exchange experience and learn from one another. 
What spot would be best to do it? 
Where are you all let all us know what you think

Cheers
m


----------



## maxim (Jun 22, 2011)

I am in  

I did try it before but it never happened


----------



## toek (Jun 24, 2011)

nice idea


----------



## DK chef (Jun 25, 2011)

love the idea, im from Denmark


----------



## bieniek (Jun 25, 2011)

then its already 4 of us. Im in Norway, two are from Denmark and one Swedish. Pretty tight I would say


----------



## goodchef1 (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice! can you guys post a video here when its over?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 25, 2011)

do it! do it! do it!

This is cool, I hope we can grow a cohesive euro group here. Gotta leave the states sometimes.

So if you are all going to be competing, are you gonna mail it to someone here in the US for judging? Sounds spendy.


----------



## bieniek (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes, Eurorepresentation would be cool. Europe as whole is huge, the industry is big and only France, Spain and UK produces great amount of knife users, makes me wonder where are they?

My thinking on it is that as always people with less posts on forum or no custom made knives will be considered idiots by some regardless of knife experience/love/profession. 
What Im saying is Im feeling like you have to buy a bling knife from Kramer and, of course, show photos of it in gallery to gain popularity, what you can do with that knife doesnt matter.
And that is why I believe some new potential users get intimidated and discouraged by all that expensive mouthing, and are thinking theyre [whatever brand] cheaper knives aint good enough as a key to here. 

Why would we send knives to America? 
The "plan" is to meet up, drink, sharpen, cut, cut, cut, cut, cut, talk face to face whats best, cook, eat, drink and talk of sharp, sharper, sharpest... learn and have a good time.
I wouldnt like any sweating and epilepsy. Hey, Scandinavians, do you agree?


----------



## Darkhoek (Jun 26, 2011)

Sounds like a cool idea. I'm in Norway.

DarKHoeK


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 26, 2011)

bieniek said:


> My thinking on it is that as always people with less posts on forum or no custom made knives will be considered idiots by some regardless of knife experience/love/profession.
> What Im saying is Im feeling like you have to buy a bling knife from Kramer and, of course, show photos of it in gallery to gain popularity, what you can do with that knife doesnt matter.
> And that is why I believe some new potential users get intimidated and discouraged by all that expensive mouthing, and are thinking theyre [whatever brand] cheaper knives aint good enough as a key to here.


 
Perhaps this may be true on other forums, but I don't get any sense of that here. There are several members here who only have working knives like Misono or Fujiwara, and their opinions and posts are a valued as anyone elses. 

Rick


----------



## stevenStefano (Jun 26, 2011)

Seems to be very few Europeans on this forum so it looks like it works out well with there being a few Scandinavians. I look forward to the results


----------



## Darkhoek (Jun 27, 2011)

bieniek said:


> I wouldnt like any sweating and epilepsy. Hey, Scandinavians, do you agree?


 
Well, epileptic sharpening hasn't done anything good to my yanagiba edges lately anyway, så I'll agree to stay off the epileptic part.  However, a little sweat is hard to avoid when sharpening my blades. Work put in = performance out.

DarkHOeK


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 27, 2011)

Im in 

Every Olympics needs a winner and a looser  
Ill bet some dollars that Darkhoek or Maxim will do great, me however....


----------



## Darkhoek (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll put a buck or two on Maxim as well... I'll be the Dark Hoek in the field... eeehh Horse!.... whaaat ever.. 

DarkHOeK


----------



## bieniek (Jun 27, 2011)

Soon after Im coming back from holidays Im starting working with one of the most famous chefs in Norway, and of course that means moving from this hole to Oslo. 
That makes three in capital  
Makes me wonder where to do the "paraolympics"?? 

Just rememer guys its not boxing championship 

What time you have in minds? For me it must be after august. 

[Maxim I bet on you, we food poison the rest and share the money, what would you say? Oh shite its not a private message!]


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome to Oslo 

Oslo got a lot of nice places. I recommend you grab a cup of coffee here: http://timwendelboe.no/


----------



## bieniek (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey!
Happy birthday by the way, i figured Im not going to write in the thread about it as its very late now. Have fun with PS  
Yes Im happy for the chance I got and for the upgrade. Where I a now doesnt really feel like a city.


----------

